# weather for next monday passover



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2011)

Hey Winn I was just wondering what you think it be like in mid hudson valley NY my aunt said she might bbq if weather is nice I know is not skiing related but what do think?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 10, 2011)

If you are in the MA, that would be Patriot's day.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 10, 2011)

Well a passover dinner from the BBQ would be kickas* for me and my family


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2011)

Is she going to grill the brisket?


----------



## WinnChill (Apr 11, 2011)

Scotty said:


> Hey Winn I was just wondering what you think it be like in mid hudson valley NY my aunt said she might bbq if weather is nice I know is not skiing related but what do think?



We'll be watching an unsettled pattern (slow moving low pressure) from the weekend pull away.  We'll be turning cooler (50's) behind it but basically drying out.  While the models are showing this thing departing by Monday, I'll watch the trend to see if it slows up and lingers into Monday.


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2011)

Okay thanks Winn your awesome,yes I think bbq brisket would be amazing it be really blessed by love and taste


----------



## 180 (Apr 11, 2011)

A little matzoh brie for you?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes I like matzoh brie


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 13, 2011)

180 said:


> A little matzoh brie for you?



Mmm Sounds good here... Also I like the idea of grilling the Brisket.

This is on my menu for Pesach:

Homemade Chicken Soup w/ kneidlach
Vegetarian Soup (Sis-in-law bringing that)
Noodle Koogle
Tzimmis
Brisket
Turkey
Flour-less Chocolate Cake

In fact I have to hit the Butcherie on Thursday to prep for this awesome feast of epic proportions


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 13, 2011)

Grilling Brisket????

I'm assuming you all are setting it off to the side of the grill away from direct heat for many hours yes?


----------



## ScottySkis (Apr 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Grilling Brisket????
> 
> I'm assuming you all are setting it off to the side of the grill away from direct heat for many hours yes?



it is up to my Aunt but i am so weather is now looking good in Middletown NY for Monday if NOAA is correct it be high of 65 that will be great BBQ passover dinner i hope it holds true


----------

